
Google Dethroned? - azharcs
http://www.sarahlacy.com/sarahlacy/2009/01/google-dethroned.html
======
noodle
this reminds me of the "fuck the cloud" article earlier.

article summary: "thiel said google should be dethroned by now. but it isn't.
sup with that?"

------
jhickner
> People went to Google to find specific information about the President-Elect
> and the ceremony. People go to Twitter and Facebook to share the experience
> with one another. That means, Twitter and Facebook are delighting users more
> than Google

Did I really just read that?

------
physcab
I doubt it. Google is amazing. It continues to rip its competition to shards.

